

Five Hundred and Seven Mechanical Movements (1868) - fianchetto
http://books.google.com/books?id=vOhIAAAAMAAJ&pg=PR1#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
pavel_lishin
Of interest is also 507movements.com, which is trying to provide animated
versions of the movements.

Most aren't done yet, of course, but as you click through, you can find some
interesting ones:

<http://507movements.com/mm_038.html> <http://507movements.com/mm_123.html>
<http://507movements.com/mm_223.html>

~~~
fianchetto
That is awesome! Many thanks.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a great book, that and Watt's book on steam and others which talk in
pretty simple terms about how to make things for your steampunk collection.

If you are looking for fun things to print on your 3D printer you can make a
number of interesting clock mechanisms, and from there some interesting pieces
for an automaton. Lots of fun.

My favorite btw:

 _"226. This movement is designed to double the speed by gears of equal
diameters and numbers of teeth—a result once generally supposed to be
impossible. Six bevel-gears are employed. The gear on the shaft, B, is in gear
with two others—one on the shaft, F, and the other on the same hollow shaft
with C, which turns loosely on F. The gear, D, is carried by the frame, A,
which, being fast on the shaft, F, is made to rotate, and therefore takes
round D with it. E is loose on the shaft, F, and gears with D. Now, suppose
the two gears on the hollow shaft, C, were removed and D prevented from
turning on its axis ; one revolution given to the gear on B would cause the
frame, A, also to receive one revolution, and as this frame carries with it
the gear, D, gearing with E, one revolution would be imparted to E; but if the
gears on the hollow shaft, C, were replaced, D would receive also a revolution
on its axis during the one revolution of B, and thus would produce two
revolutions of E."_

~~~
Maven911
Which specific watt's book ?

~~~
ChuckMcM
This is the one I was thinking of :
<http://books.google.com/books?id=raZKAAAAMAAJ> but it's not written by Watt,
for some reason I thought it was.

------
gnu8
It's baffling that Google requires a captcha to download this book, which
prevents anyone (actually no one) from efficiently downloading all of these
books, and that google adds a ridiculous page to the front, self-servingly
begging the reader not to remove, but really just serving as an ad for Google.
I'm not saying Google doesn't deserve credit for digitizing these, but they
should not be restricting access or defacing the book. The book is public
domain and belongs to everyone. It's not more content for them to use to drive
ad revenue. So much for "don't be evil".

~~~
mbq
A minute of googling and you can find a direct download from other databases,
for instance: <http://kmoddl.library.cornell.edu/bib.php?m=15> . But yes,
that's awful that Google is blocking this stuff -- in my country it is even
entirely blocked becuase "Google Play does not offer books yet".

------
lizzerton
I love this book, but I got tired of having to flip through each page to find
the drawing I wanted, so I put them all into a giant poster set with every
drawing on it. I thought some other nerds might be interested, so it's up for
sale here: [http://society6.com/RettgerGalactic/Five-Hundred-and-
Seven-M...](http://society6.com/RettgerGalactic/Five-Hundred-and-Seven-
Mechanical-Movements-Poster-Part-I)

------
Kekeli
How does one find such rarities without having prior knowledge about the book
or author.

I downloaded a copy for keepsakes

~~~
fianchetto
I ran across this book while I was researching the caloric engine. Momentary
obsessions can be very rewarding sometimes. :)

~~~
gruseom
Congratulations on a very cool historical find.

------
qwerta
Similar book is "Computing Mechanisms and Linkages" by Antonín Svoboda from
1948. He worked on anti aircraft artillery sights which would track moving
aircraft. This is probably first book dedicated to practical construction of
computers.

------
kqr2
For a treasure trove of technical books like this, check out Lindsay
Publications:

<http://www.lindsaybks.com/>

------
jboggan
I have a copy of this book which Amazon recommended to me for some wonderful
reason. Makes a for great bathroom pondering.

------
jasallen
I love this. In fact, it's older age is a boon as it predates the hyper
specialization that leads to none of us being able to do anything 'on our
own'. This is practically a mechanical hackers how-to book -- The stuff you
need to know to build stuff on your own.

------
stevep98
19th century 'Design Patterns'

